# Cold smoke over a number of days.   WHY??



## dave from mesa (Dec 26, 2016)

What is the reason for smoking belly for 5-6 hrs per day for 3-4 days? 

Fist time making bacon and I would like to try cold smoking. Have looked at many ways to smoke, Bear's way and cold smoke. Have decide on cold.

Numerous threads talk about adding smoke for 5-6 hrs over 3-4 days. What is the reason for this rather than just continuously for 15 hrs? 

Do I put the bacon in the refer between days of smoking?   

thanks


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 26, 2016)

For me it allows me to smoke when I have other obligations. Work doesn't allow me to smoke longer than 6-8 hours a day.


----------



## dave from mesa (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks Dirtsailor

Figured that could be a reason but wasn't sure if that was the only reason.

thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 27, 2016)

It also lets you decide how much smoke you want to put on your bacon.

Checking it each day & deciding if you want to go another day.

For me 3 days is too much smoke.

I prefer just 10 hours straight, but I'm retired & don't have any obligations to get in the way!

Al


----------



## dave from mesa (Dec 27, 2016)

So best thing to do is smoke (how ever long I want it) let it set uncovered in the refer a few days then taste it. If not enough smoke I can just add more later, right?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 27, 2016)

Another benefit to the multi day smoke is I think you get a mellower flavor. Having that rest time in between helps mellow the smoke out. I'm not sure that I'd wait 3-4 days before smoking again. The meat starts to firm up and may not take on smoke as good.

It also gives you an opportunity to change smoke flavors adding more depth to the flavor profile.

One of the more important things is letting the meat rest prior to smoking and after. I'm a big fan of letting the meat rest 5 days after curing. Then 5 days after you are done smoking. Both times uncovered in the fridge. This time of year I just hang it in my garage, same temp as my fridge right now.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 27, 2016)

It's my understanding...  The rest period is to allow for additional drying of the meat to allow for storing without refrigeration..  Some Alaska natives cold smoke on a schedule...   Light the fire.... when it goes out, wait an additional day before relighting... and continue that for a month...

I cold smoke bacon to attempt a recreation of bacon from the 1950's....  As long as the ambient temperature does not rise above 70 F, I do not refer the slab between smokes...


----------



## dave from mesa (Dec 27, 2016)

IMG_1926.JPG



__ dave from mesa
__ Dec 27, 2016






Well decided on 6 more hrs for my first smoke.Total of 12.  Don't know why just a round number.

Thought since it's cold smoking I will try cheese. Bought a Cheddar and a Gouda. I hear that fruit smoke is better for cheese but I'm using hickory for bacon.

Oh well

Hope all comes out well.

thanks


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 31, 2016)

Dave, as you can see there are many different ways to cold smoke and many different reasons for doing it. The most important thing to remember when taking advice on the length of time to smoke any product is knowing the color and density of the smoke being used. When someone tells you, they smoke something for two hours, if you don’t know the color and density of the smoke their advice is of little use.

I smoke belly bacon continually for around three days using a very light thin smoke from a distant fire box. It’s my perception that this allows the smoke to permeate the bacon without having to worry about adding too much smoke at one time.

How was your bacon?

Tom


----------

